# Ever hear of Nutmeg Havanese, in Ct?



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all! My family is considering adopting a Havanese. Has anyone heard of Nutmeg Havanese in CT? The website doesn't have much info, and we will call and ask all the important Qs, etc. But would love any insight from the experts here!

Thanks!

-- almost


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the group. I've never heard of them but I will check the website out. How did you find them? You're wise to do your due diligence before getting your puppy. It will serve you well in the future. I'll be back after I check.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There is absolutely no information on that website, nothing about the parents, nothing about testing. They don't even have anything about them. That's enough of a red flag for me to point me in a different direction.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

In fairness, It's probably worth a call. The website is SO spartan that it looks to me like they just don't have the web skills for a better site. 

Just ask LOTS of questions, (check some of the older threads here to make a list of the questions you should ask) and I CERTAINLY wouldn't get a puppy from them without visiting, SEEING how the puppies are raised and meeting the parents. No matter HOW good they sound on the phone.

There are a couple of very good breeders here in N.E. who have NO web presence, but still breed, raise and show very good Havs.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought Milo from Nutmeg Havanese. Feel free to PM me about them.


----------



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

*THanks all!*

I appreciate everyone's input so very much!!


----------

